# Beaver Creek - do you need a rental car?



## 2schnauzers (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi,

It has been about 10 years since we've been to Beaver Creek. We are planning a trip this February.  I called today and they said there don't have a shuttle to take you to Avon or to/from the airport.  They said you can use Uber.  We probably won't go to Avon that often but would like to have some flexibility.  Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 17, 2021)

Beaver Creek Village runs a bus system that takes you down to at least the entrances to the Beaver Creek entrances and parking lots.. Not sure of the details. Call beaver creek village for information.  See Beaver Creek Info site link below:

What airport are you taking about ?

Are you going to just Ski ?  Do you plan to eat all meals in Restaurants or cook in the unit..  i.e. will you need to go grocery shopping at City Market or at Walmart ?    Which Beaver Creek Hyatt?  Hyatt Mountain Lodge or Park Hyatt Residences ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Also some details are at this link.  Beside the Free village shuttles and dial-a ride, They also mention that Avon runs a local bus,  then there are the Valley buses to Vail etc. :

FYI: Getting Around Town | Beaver Creek Resort


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 18, 2021)

After a white-knuckle trip in a blizzard on the I-70 in a unfamiliar vehicle, I'm more than happy to let the airport shuttles do the driving.  Here are two of the companies that pickup at DIA and drop off at the ski resorts.  


			https://www.epicmountainexpress.com/schedules
		






						Avon / Beaver Creek Airport Shuttle Services | Peak 1 Express
					

If you need a ride from Denver to Beaver Creek, look no further than Peak 1 Express. Hop in our luxurious Mercedes Sprinters, or book a private shuttle.




					www.mountainshuttle.com
				




Once you're at the the resort, you can get around town via shuttle





						Transit | Avon, CO - Official Website
					






					www.avon.org
				




Another way to/from Denver and between other CO towns is Bustang








						Bustang Schedule | West Line Bus Schedule | Bustang
					

Bustang West Line has Westbound and Eastbound routes to various stops along I-70. Click here to find out about the Bustang West Line.




					ridebustang.com


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 18, 2021)

I was waiting to get an answer from the Op before I mentioned the airport shuttles. Even though I doubt they would be flying into the Eagle Colorado airport. But that’s a possibility. And to know the number of travelers, because the mountain shuttles from the Denver Airport (DEN) will cost at least $100 per person each way. 

However in the mean time , your info links are right on !! 
PERRY
Denver Colorado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2schnauzers (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi, we are staying at the Hyatt and plan to fly out of Eagle EGE (we will be taking a private van $$$ in from Steamboat). The desk said they don't provide airport transfer.  The last time we stayed there (8 years ago) we did go into Avon to dine, get massage, etc. I guess we could Uber? Just looking for general info, so thanks in advance.


----------



## 2schnauzers (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry new to this forum, hit send too soon.   Hyatt Mountain Lodge and we probably will eat dinners out but will need to get to grocery to get stuff for breakfast and after ski snacks and of course WINE (any recommendations on where to purchase).


----------



## TABLVNV (Aug 19, 2021)

I am an owner at Hyatt Mountain Lodge and stay there two or three times a year.  There is a convenience store, Beaver Creek Market, with select/limited groceries in heart of Beaver Creek Village just a block from HML, plus it has an attached liquor-wine store.  Also, there is a City Market supermarket in Avon, plus a Walmart in Eagle-Vail.  The latter two are a short car/Uber ride away.


----------



## RunCat (Aug 19, 2021)

2schnauzers said:


> Sorry new to this forum, hit send too soon.   Hyatt Mountain Lodge and we probably will eat dinners out but will need to get to grocery to get stuff for breakfast and after ski snacks and of course WINE (any recommendations on where to purchase).



Wine:  Cannot purchase at a grocery store as you can in some states.  Beaver Liquors (real name) is a block from the Avon City Market (Kroger).


----------



## RunCat (Aug 19, 2021)

Avon/Beaver Creek is a small compact area. If the plan is to stay on site, I would Uber/Lyft rather than rent a car. The actual driving distances are not that far and you can avoid winter driving.   If you want to explore or ski in other areas (Vail - 15 mins, Copper - 40 mins, Breckenridge - 1 hr) then a rental might be useful.


----------



## seastraight (Aug 19, 2021)

There is a city bus that runs from Avon to Vail from the Avon transport center.


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 20, 2021)

*The small village "Convenience" food and gift store under the Dusty Boot, Next to the Saint James (all across the street from The Hyatt Mountain lodge)  is as,   said above, very limited...and very expensive.  But they do have a liquor store.

I would shop at the "City Market"  (Kroger ) in Avon where prices are practically the same as Denver prices including weekly ad sale prices,  or at the Walmart just east of Avon, Near the Home Depot. 

Colorado Super Markets can new sell Beer and Sprits in Colorado after a law change about two years ago.  But since I do not drink I can not remember if I saw any in the City Market store when I was there for 10 days at the end of this July 2021  But there probably was.  

Perry*


----------



## 2schnauzers (Aug 20, 2021)

thanks so much for the info. one last question, they Hyatt no longer provides airport (Eagle) transfer. Do you have any recommendations of van companies?


----------



## RunCat (Aug 21, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> *The small village "Convenience" food and gift store under the Dusty Boot, Next to the Saint James (all across the street from The Hyatt Mountain lodge)  is as,   said above, very limited...and very expensive.  But they do have a liquor store.
> 
> I would shop at the "City Market"  (Kroger ) in Avon where prices are practically the same as Denver prices including weekly ad sale prices,  or at the Walmart just east of Avon, Near the Home Depot.
> 
> ...



Beer, yes. Spirits or wine, no.   Beaver Liquor is near the City Market and has a good selection (Avon Liquor is also available. But I have never gone there.)  The convenience store in BC is nice but expect resort prices.


----------



## PerryKing (Sep 18, 2021)

*Actually it turns out that Colorado Supermarkets can now all sell Wine, Beer and Spirits, except for those stores that were located within 1000 feet of a pre-existing liquor store when the new law went  into effect a few years ago. *


----------



## rcv82 (Sep 19, 2021)

During ski season, the town of Avon runs buses between the loop in Avon and Beaver Creek Village every 15 minutes or so during the day (with a short period of 30 minute service mid-day). In the evening they provide 30 minute restaurant service. The Avon bus is free. Eagle County runs the ECO busses between Eagle and Vail with stops in Avon and Edwards. ECO charges a few $ per passenger. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 20, 2021)

2schnauzers said:


> thanks so much for the info. one last question, they Hyatt no longer provides airport (Eagle) transfer. Do you have any recommendations of van companies?


There are multiple shuttle companies from EGE to Beaver Creek/Vail.  Epic Mountain Shuttle is the largest and owned by Vail.  There are also taxis at Eagle airport that you can take.  Last year, my wife took a taxi from Eagle airport to Breckenridge and it was still cheaper than a rental car for the week during ski season.



			https://www.epicmountainexpress.com/eagle-vail-airport-shuttle


----------



## 2schnauzers (Nov 19, 2021)

Great information thanks!   One more thing, we will be visiting friends in Steamboat.  Any recommendations for transportation from Steamboat to Beaver Creek? We hope to avoid having to rent a car for one way. Thanks!


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 20, 2021)

2schnauzers said:


> Great information thanks!   One more thing, we will be visiting friends in Steamboat.  Any recommendations for transportation from Steamboat to Beaver Creek? We hope to avoid having to rent a car for one way. Thanks!


That's a two hour drive and since it's from ski resort to ski resort I don't know that there will be a shuttle available. I can't think of a way around that other than to get a rental car. Maybe Uber, but that could be very, very spendy.


----------

